# Axe fx live, another one



## slenderman (Feb 3, 2013)

Yo. 

Right now, im using a peavey 5150 iii with a pod hd500 for effects and a Mesa Recto cab.

Im selling the 5150 iii and pod hd500 to fund an axe fx - preamp - and ground control. 

So my question:

Go for the ultra? or is it worth the extra like 600 for a ii?
What preamp? Im looking at having about 1900 ish dollars for both the axe and preamp. 


Thanks for any help.


----------



## BenSolace (Feb 4, 2013)

slenderman said:


> Yo.
> 
> Right now, im using a peavey 5150 iii with a pod hd500 for effects and a Mesa Recto cab.
> 
> ...



Sorry if I missed it, I re-read a few times - why do you need a preamp separate to the Axe?

If you can swing it, go for the II. I have an Ultra and absolutely no way of being able to swing a II any time soon, but logic would suggest going for the more up to date technology... IF you can afford it 

*Edit: Unless you mean power amp?*


----------



## slenderman (Feb 4, 2013)

terrible1 said:


> Sorry if I missed it, I re-read a few times - why do you need a preamp separate to the Axe?
> 
> If you can swing it, go for the II. I have an Ultra and absolutely no way of being able to swing a II any time soon, but logic would suggest going for the more up to date technology... IF you can afford it
> 
> *Edit: Unless you mean power amp?*



I meant to say poweramp! whoops. 

I'm going for an ultra for now


----------



## MastrXploder (Feb 4, 2013)

I use a mackie hd1221 now. Ive had a few poweramps with it and the rocktron velocity was my favorite. Lightweight, no tubes, and sounded awesome


----------



## Tyler (Feb 5, 2013)

Ive heard great things about the Art SLA2 power amp as well. When it comes to PAs, Im gonna be that fan boy and say you cant beat a better price than some Altos


----------



## slenderman (Feb 5, 2013)

Im thinking about a rocktron velocity 300


----------



## Kwirk (Feb 9, 2013)

I just bought an Ultra recently. It's very easy to get a lot of digital, bad sounding tones out of it, but once you tweak it right.. yeeeah buddy. Reason I went with the Ultra over the II is because of the price difference and from the clips I've heard, the II doesn't sound that much better for the stuff I'm doing. The only reason I'd want the II is for USB, but the near $1000 difference isn't enough to justify that. 

I was using a Mark IV before I got the Ultra, and if I don't like any of the other tones out of this thing, it absolutely nails the Mark IV, plus I have a ton of effects at my disposal so I'd be happy just using that one amp. That's not the case though, since it does just about everything else incredibly well.

Anyway, I'm sort of in the same boat. I'll probably end up A/B'ing some tube vs SS power amps. I like the idea of a tube power section and I like that Mesa flavor so I wouldn't mind getting myself a 2:90 or something similar.


----------



## nscarfo83 (Feb 18, 2013)

Keep your tube amp


----------



## Adrian-XI (Feb 18, 2013)

I think the difference between the ultra and the 2 needs to be heard (and played with/tweaked) in person.


----------



## Sean Ashe (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey man, I definitely do think that the Axe FX II is worth it over the ultra, although both are obviously fantastic products. As far as a poweramp goes, if you want to really utilize the Axe FX's amp modeling, you'll want to go solid state. So that your Axe is doing all of the 'tube' work and your poweramp is well...providing power. I could suggest the Matrix Amplification GT800fx or GT1000fx as they're all extremely flat and more than loud enough to power your cab.


----------



## slenderman (Feb 18, 2013)

I picked up my ultra and velocity 300 two nights ago, I tweaked it in about 30 minutes before a show on stage and I am fucking in love. In a little bit im going to upgrade to a II and a Matrix power amp!


----------



## Progfather (Feb 19, 2013)

slenderman said:


> I picked up my ultra and velocity 300 two nights ago, I tweaked it in about 30 minutes before a show on stage and I am fucking in love. In a little bit im going to upgrade to a II and a Matrix power amp!



I've usually been running direct when I play gigs but sometimes the sound systems at the venues are extremely poor.

Do you run your poweramp through a cabinet?


----------



## ScarSymmetry (Feb 19, 2013)

Owner of an axefx ultra ...i wont go with a II for two reasons...
1 there is no subtle difference
2 go to fractal forum and see the tone matches for ultra thread...glorious patches!
Matrix gt800fx(owner) or gt1000fx for a poweramp


----------



## Watty (Feb 19, 2013)

ScarSymmetry said:


> 1 there is no subtle difference



You're right, the different isn't subtle at all... if it was, Line 6 should have used that sentiment in their ad campaign for the HD pro!

Twice the power
Tone-Matching built in
Better/More Sims
No need for an interface

Hence the reason I'm upgrading once I move my Ultra this week.


----------



## Rick (Feb 19, 2013)

slenderman said:


> Im thinking about a rocktron velocity 300



Go with a Matrix, maybe a gt800fx.


----------



## Watty (Feb 19, 2013)

+1


----------



## slenderman (Feb 20, 2013)

Im going with the gt1000 eventually, Im currently running my rig thru a Mesa recto cab while Im waiting for my omega cab to be made.


----------



## ice_age_magic (Mar 23, 2013)

The best power amp available IMO is a VHT/Fryette 2502 or 2902. used they sell for roughly 700-900

I tried the matrix hype and came out pretty disappointed


----------



## reidartuv (Mar 24, 2013)

My setup is: Axe Fx 2> VHT 2/50/2>Zilla cabinet
I'd recommend you to get the VHT 2/50/2, because it feels a lot like a tube amp. And it is TIGHT too


----------



## Splinterhead (Mar 27, 2013)

Anyone running an AXEFX2 with a Mesa 2:90? I'd like to hear your experience.


----------



## slenderman (Mar 27, 2013)

Splinterhead said:


> Anyone running an AXEFX2 with a Mesa 2:90? I'd like to hear your experience.



Ive heard good things, but that power amp is pretty "loose" apparently


----------



## VikingGuitar (Apr 8, 2013)

What is it specifically that people don't like about the Velocity 300? I mean, it's obviously a less expensive option, but those can still be viable solutions. Any horror stories?


----------



## asher (Apr 9, 2013)

Splinterhead said:


> Anyone running an AXEFX2 with a Mesa 2:90? I'd like to hear your experience.


 
BTBAM


----------



## Rick (Apr 9, 2013)

VikingGuitar said:


> What is it specifically that people don't like about the Velocity 300? I mean, it's obviously a less expensive option, but those can still be viable solutions. Any horror stories?



No real horror story but I was told by a buddy of mine that one guitarist in a friend's band was using the Velocity and the other was using a Matrix and apparently the difference between the two (both using Axe FXs) was "laughable" and the Matrix was the better of the two.


----------



## kmanick (Apr 9, 2013)

stay away from the Art SLA2 yuk
I used a Mesa 50/50 and it was really good
If I was to go back to this type of set up I'd wait for the VHT LXII
to come out first , that power amp may be the ticket.


----------



## VikingGuitar (Apr 9, 2013)

Rick said:


> No real horror story but I was told by a buddy of mine that one guitarist in a friend's band was using the Velocity and the other was using a Matrix and apparently the difference between the two (both using Axe FXs) was "laughable" and the Matrix was the better of the two.



Okay. We're just talking in terms out output power/volume, right? No tone coloring/fuckery?


----------



## shanike (Jul 19, 2013)

Matrix GT1000FX!


----------

